
Styrofoam Homes - jmonegro
http://www.pinktentacle.com/2008/08/styrofoam-dome-homes/
======
GiraffeNecktie
They look very cool but I would assume they suffer from some of the same
problems that made geodesic domes somewhat impractical for living spaces. For
example, round living spaces are aesthetically pleasing but it's not the most
efficient use of space and there are real problems with integrating all the
rest of your stuff - tv's, appliances, furniture etc - none of which is going
to fit very well. Some people reportedly dislike the acoustics in domes which
tend to carry even a whisper from one side to the other. On the plus side,
these foam things would certainly be more weatherproof than geodesic domes
which were notorious for leaking around the many seams.

------
harry
I'm dubious about what the "Flame Retardant" can actually prevent. In my past,
Polystyrene has always proven to fall in the "very, very flammable" category.

I'd like to see a video of someone experimenting with progressive intensities
of open flames to one of these prefab pieces before I consider it a viable
opportunity as a habitat.

~~~
mixmax
I'll second that. When I was 12 the local factory that produces polystyrene
caught fire in the middle of the night. It burned to the ground and the police
and fire department evacuated the whole town, all 10.000 people, because of
the toxic fumes. Luckily nobody got hurt.

------
dan_the_welder
Wow, I have not seen these since I cracked one of my 70's era homesteading
books. Then they were using an inflatable bladder and spray foam rather than
prefab segments.

------
mikeryan
This reminds me of the "Flintstone House" (we called it the barba papa house
as a kid) that's right off of 280 in Hillsborough

[http://www.thewavemag.com/pagegen.php?articleid=24784&pa...](http://www.thewavemag.com/pagegen.php?articleid=24784&pagename=article)

------
CWuestefeld
Straight out of Roger Dean:

<http://www.rogerdean.com/architecture/index.htm>

<http://images.google.com/images?q=roger+dean+buildings>

